

.Guru, .Bike, .Singles And 4 Other Domains Will Open For Business Tomorrow - PhilipA
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/28/guru-bike-singles-and-4-other-domains-will-open-for-business-tomorrow/

======
bking
The best question now is:

What registrar will allow me to register on day 1 for the cheapest?

I just looked at GoDaddy (yes I know they suck), and they are charging a
premium to pre-register.

